# Leap Motion Controller, But For "Normal" Libraries



## oooooooooooooooooh (Nov 20, 2020)

I purchased Aaron Venture's Infinite bundle yesterday in their anniversary sale and _wow_ I am immediately impressed. They sound wonderful and and they are among some of the most playable libraries I've ever used. I've noticed that Aaron himself uses a Leap Motion controller to play his own libraries. I asked him about it in the Aaron Venture thread and he assured me that you can get most of the work done with the mod wheel alone (and I'm inclined to agree with him), but that it's very helpful to control vibrato at the same time, and I know that I'd love to have easy access to the flutter and growl controls, as I tend to use fluttertonguing a lot, not to mention the portamento benefits using pitch bends.

Now, I've always kind of struggled at controlling more than one fader at a time. Despite all my practice at finger independence on the piano, that all goes straight out the window when I get my hands on faders, forcing me to spend some time drawing in my automation lanes. This leads me to wonder: to all you Leap Motion users, how well does the controller work on "regular" libraries where you might only be adjusting two CC lanes. It's clear to me how useful it is with, say, a SWAM instrument with many parameters that need adjusting, but what if I was just playing Spitfire Studio Strings? I'm wondering if this would be a more practical and ultimately faster way for me to work, once I'm used to the controller itself. Also, does your arm get tired at all after a while?


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 20, 2020)

Have you looked into the TEC 2 breath controller? Don't own it myself, but I believe it's an unspoken silent weapon for many composers. If it ever goes on sale, I'll jump aboard.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Nov 20, 2020)

I use my Leap Motion often as an alternative to an X/Y pad. And I use it a lot with synths. I like the possibilities I get with changing multiple parameters at once.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 20, 2020)

oooooooooooooooooh said:


> I purchased Aaron Venture's Infinite bundle yesterday in their anniversary sale and _wow_ I am immediately impressed. They sound wonderful and and they are among some of the most playable libraries I've ever used. I've noticed that Aaron himself uses a Leap Motion controller to play his own libraries. I asked him about it in the Aaron Venture thread and he assured me that you can get most of the work done with the mod wheel alone (and I'm inclined to agree with him), but that it's very helpful to control vibrato at the same time, and I know that I'd love to have easy access to the flutter and growl controls, as I tend to use fluttertonguing a lot, not to mention the portamento benefits using pitch bends.
> 
> Now, I've always kind of struggled at controlling more than one fader at a time. Despite all my practice at finger independence on the piano, that all goes straight out the window when I get my hands on faders, forcing me to spend some time drawing in my automation lanes. This leads me to wonder: to all you Leap Motion users, how well does the controller work on "regular" libraries where you might only be adjusting two CC lanes. It's clear to me how useful it is with, say, a SWAM instrument with many parameters that need adjusting, but what if I was just playing Spitfire Studio Strings? I'm wondering if this would be a more practical and ultimately faster way for me to work, once I'm used to the controller itself. Also, does your arm get tired at all after a while?




Motion leap is awesome. it opens a lot of possibilities. 

i did a long tuturial on how to set it up and use it with cello ibrida. which is basically more like using it as a synth and sound design instrument. somehwere around the end i use spitifre as well. 

The stup of process can be a bit cumbersome but once done you can do normal cc changes like expression , volume and orhter changes that will work with any library. 

i dont think itll be faster or practical to work with it to be honest. for me, its the ability to change so many things at once. but for two controllers i do use the behringer fcb1010 or a pedal to midi converter that i can have two expression pedals to change cc11 and cc1 and do it with my feet. not sure why arent more composer using their feet for dynamics since they can play with two hands! 

anyways, 
here is the tutorial and how i see the motion leap be used in the most expressive way.


----------

